

SSD and relational databases - update joined views? - ableal
http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/06/but-i-can-see-russia-from-alaska.html

======
sanj
I have two comments:

1\. This article appears to completely ignore _write_ speeds for SSDs, which
aren't that good. Do people just not care?

2\. I believe that while Google's server farm machine have drives, the goal is
to RAM cache absolutely everything they have to serve. To the speed and power
requirements of their HDDs are transient issues at worst.

~~~
ableal
The write-speed issue, even on the cheap SSD drives, is going away this year.

On the RAM side, have you considered the impact of having 32 GB RAM and 640 GB
SSD perform _better_ than 64 GB RAM and 2 TB HDD ? That's what Young is
pointing at.

